

Google Cloud SQL (MySQL) - timf
https://developers.google.com/cloud-sql/

======
23david
With every cloud service google launches I lose more and more respect for
their technical prowess. Nothing that they seem to launch is significantly
better than the respective AWS offerings, and most of them seem significantly
worse.

This SQL service is so limited I have no clear idea what it's even useful for.
Google is destroying their brand with these mediocre services. What happened
to their standard of not working on projects unless that are at least 2x
better than existing alternatives? That standard clearly has gone out the
window with the return of Larry Page as CEO. Good luck guys. Must feel pretty
bad to be out-geeked by a company that just a few years ago was basically an
online bookstore.

~~~
nodata
Don't worry, it'll be abandoned in a year.

------
salimmadjd
I don't trust google with anything like this. Go with companies that are
committed and will not change pricing by 5-10x in couple of years like they
did with app engine

~~~
mikeash
I think that's the wrong lesson. Go with companies where you can use open
software stacks that you can migrate elsewhere if need be. Google's price hike
wouldn't have been very important if you could easily run App Engine code
elsewhere. You can never be sure whether a company is going to suddenly screw
you, but you can control what kind of code you write.

~~~
__Joker
Migration and cost of migration, how much it cost to take the data out of the
provider, if you are using cloud database services.

------
ChuckMcM
Its just amazing to watch Amazon and Google go at it like this. Reminds me of
the Tymshare business model, they rented out mainframes to lots and lots of
companies, basically got all of the OpEx paid for and then they could offer
their own services that needed a mainframe for less money because they had a
free mainframe :-). As long as the capacity you sell leaves enough capacity on
the table for your own use this is a really nice business model.

------
matt2000
Is anyone here using this? I'm interested in how well this works in practice.
I'm finding AWS RDS to be less reliable than I'd like and this seems like a
good alternative.

------
tlack
Anyone measured performance on this? I'd be interested if it was similar in
speed to a dedicated machine with SSD.

~~~
ceejayoz
According to the pricing page, the largest instance you can currently
provision is one with 4GB RAM and 10GB storage. Not really worth benchmarking
at that point.

~~~
dotborg
It's integrated with app engine and other google services, so i.e. you can
store references to google drive entities.

~~~
ceejayoz
That doesn't change the RAM issue, and I don't see anything in the docs
indicating you can off-load your MySQL data directories to another Google
service anywhere.

------
coopdog
It's been around for a while. I think the idea is that it's only for appengine
apps, and even then only when a relational database is really useful. I think
the key use case is admin/reporting on the back end, with noSQL on the front
for scalability

I suppose you could also use it to store key relationships (only), and then
periodically update the nosql relationships through the map reduce API also,
or build prototypes with it then migrate to nosql when or if you ever need to

------
loeschg
Is this brand spankin' new? Can't say I'm terribly familiar with all of
Google's dev offerings.

~~~
ceejayoz
No. Announced October 2011. [http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/10/google-
cloud-sql-your...](http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/10/google-cloud-sql-
your-database-in-cloud.html)

------
Sym3tri
Once again lack of Go support in App Engine

------
mark_l_watson
I tried this a long time ago, I guess when it was in beta. It worked fine, but
I never did anything except kick the tires.

------
emperorcezar
I believe the entire point of Cloud SQL is to provide real SQL support of App
on AppEngine.

